# rogamos disculpen/disculpa/perdón por las molestias / lamentar la molestia (disculpar)



## yanet

salut a tous!!!

quelqu'un pourrait m'aider a traduir cette phrase???

rogamos disculpen las molestias

merciiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## Danielo

Salut,
c'est une forme de politesse. Moi je dirais
"Veuillez excuser les inconvénients/les desagréments"

Autres options peut-être?


----------



## FLorencee

Nous vous prions de nous excuser pour la gêne occasionée

est une autre possibilité assez formelle


----------



## yanet

Merci bien!!

c'est parfait comme ça!

agur!


----------



## yanet

je viens de lire ta option florence, et peut etre q ta option ça m'aide plus parce q'il s'agit d faire une spece d'annonce dans un hotel...donc il me falais quelque chause d formelle....


merci bien!!


----------



## cherrybomb

Nueva pregunta​
Hola alguine podría decirme ¿cuál es la forma correcta de traducir la siguiente frace?
*"perdón por las molestias"*

muchas gracias.


----------



## muriel.m

Hola 

Puedes decir:

"Pardon pour le dérangement"
"Excuse-moi du dérangement"

Saludos


----------



## cherrybomb

Muchas Gracias!!


----------



## papillon

Que penser vous de:
Désolé de vous déranger? 

Trop fort, peut etre?​


----------



## Sofithia

Buenos días,
necesitaría saber si la frase " disculpen las molestias" que podría aparecer por ejemplo en un cartel de un local público, se puede traducir por "disculpez les ennuis"

Salutacions,
Sofithia.


----------



## Domtom

-
veuillez nous excuser pour le désagrément.


----------



## anac_81

Buenas tardes,
Yo he visto siempre "merci de votre compréhension" cuando en español se utilizaría "disculpen las molestias".
ANA


----------



## Domtom

anac_81 said:


> Buenas tardes,
> Yo he visto siempre "merci de votre compréhension" cuando en español se utilizaría "disculpen las molestias".
> ANA


 
Sí. Y a menudo delante va: "Veuillez nous excuser" Y seguidamente lo que dices.


----------



## Arrius

El verbo es disculp*a*r, pero debes de saberlo ya.


----------



## Sofithia

Muchas gracias Anac81 y Domtom. Me habéis ayudado mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfrandrandez

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hola a todos!
Quisiera que me ayudaran a traducir esta frase:

*Gracias por su atencion y disculpe las molestias.* 

o buscar alguna forma correcta de expresar el mismo significado, esto es para colocarlo al final de un correo electronico que estoy enviando a una universidad francesa.

Gracias y Saludos para todos!!!


----------



## adolonta

Hola! Igual una opción sería "Merci beaucoup pour votre attention et excuse moi pour la  gêne occasionnée".


----------



## Gévy

adolonta said:


> Hola! Igual una opción sería "Merci beaucoup pour votre attention et excuse moi pour la  gêne occasionnée".


Hola Adolonta:

En este caso tienes que usar el "vous" para el verbo: *excusez-moi*. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pohana

Nueva pregunta​ 



juanfrandrandez said:


> *Gracias por su atencion y disculpe las molestias.*
> 
> o buscar alguna forma correcta de expresar el mismo significado, esto es para colocarlo al final de un correo electronico que estoy enviando a una universidad francesa.



Bonjour:
Je voudrais poser une question aux foristes.​ 
  Es frecuente en español pedir disculpas por la molestia causada, pero hasta ahora nunca he leído en francés este tipo de expresiones en las comunicaciones escritas, normalmente y dependiendo de a quién se dirigen, las comunicaciones terminan en parrafos como: 
"  En attendant votre gentille réponse, je vous prie de recevoir l'expression de mes salutions distinguées", par exemple.
*Alors là, je pose la question:*
*C'est courant (ou normal) d'en finir avec l'expression "excusez-moi pour la gêne occasionnée"?*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No sé si es corriente pero a mí me suena muy raro. Me sería más natural decir o leer:
- Veuillez excuser les dérangements.

(Por lo menos es lo que ponen en la tele cuando tienen un problema, quizá sea por eso que me suena más)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pohana said:


> Alors là, je pose la question:
> C'est courant (ou normal) d'en de finir avec l'expression "excusez-moi pour la gêne occasionnée"?


 
Oui, entre autres, c'est une formule assez courante:

- veuillez m'excuser pour la gêne occasionnée
- veuillez nous excuser pour la gêne occasionnée
- nous vous présentons nos excuses pour la gêne occasionnée
- nous vous prions de nous excuser pour la gêne occasionnée
- etc.


----------



## Nanon

Cela dépend de ce qu'on finit. À la fin d'un courrier, même électronique, cela ne dispense pas d'écrire une formule de politesse.

"Nous vous présentons toutes nos excuses pour la gêne occasionnée et vous prions d'agréer, Madame, Monsieur, l'expression de nos sentiments les meilleurs".

Eh oui, c'est long. Je sais... la correspondance française ne saurait se passer de ces phrases.


----------



## isabel1970

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​ 

Hola:

Agradezco de antemano vuestra ayuda. Cómo podría decir "Disculpa por todas las molestias ocasionadas"


----------



## krishnagagne

Désolé pour tous les désagréments occasionés


----------



## Oral Velvet

Salut à tous/ Hola a todos!

¿Cómo traducirías vosotros "disculpen las inconveniencias/molestias que esto pueda causar"?

Mon essai de traduction c'est:

Excuse moi pour les inconveniences que ça pourrait sousciter ?¡?!?¿¡?!¿¡

Mais je suis carrément nulle en français !

Merci bien pour votre aide!!!!

Silvia


----------



## KUHERTY

Hola Silvia,

Podría ser: 

"Merci de nous excuser pour les dérangements que cela pourrait occasionner".

Saludos.


----------



## VRF

Ou:

"_*Nous vous prions de bien vouloir excuser les désagréments/inconvénients que ceci/cela pourrait vous supposer*_"

ou même:

"*Prière de bien vouloir excuser....."*


----------



## KUHERTY

Como siempre, depende del contexto  

El tono debe adaptarse a la situación comunicativa.

Un saludo.


----------



## Oral Velvet

Muchísimas gracias a todos.
La frase está ya en contexto. Disculpen,  ya muestra la situación comunicativaque se nos presenta Kuherty. No le dices a un amigo disculpen. Está claro que es una carta un poco fomal. No os obsesioneis tanto con el contexto


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:



Oral Velvet said:


> Muchísimas gracias a todos.
> La frase está ya en contexto. Disculpen, ya muestra la situación comunicativaque se nos presenta Kuherty. No le dices a un amigo disculpen. Está claro que es una carta un poco fomal. No os obsesioneis tanto con el contexto


 
Lo siento pero la frase *no* estaba en contexto y yo no veo por ningún lado que se tratara de una " carta un poco formal" y menos que lo indicaras en tu mensaje inicial. Por otra parte, sí se puede decir a unos amigos "_disculpen_".
 
En mi modesta opinión, esta frase puede tener traducciones ligeramente distintas según se trate de un cartel, de una carta, o si lo expresamos oralmente. De allí la necesidad, al menos en mi caso, de obsesionarme por el contexto.


Un cordial saludo,

Athos de Tracia (moderadora)


----------



## Pamaque

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenas a todos, me ha surgido una duda: He estado buscando y creo entender que si uso para pedir disculpas por las molestias ocasionadas en _singular_, es decir,_ "disculpe la molestia"_, puedo usar de manera formal como comenta al principio del hilo Florencee: *"Nous vous prions de nous excuser pour la gêne occasionée". *Pero si quiero decir _perdonen las molestias_, ya no veo el uso de "Nous vous prions de nous excuser pour les gênes occasionées"; Por lo que creo entender que sería incorrecta la frase tenido que utilizar en cambio los términos  "inconvénients o desagréments" para el plural. ¿Es así?
¡Gracias y un gran saludo!


----------



## Solomilla

Buenos días,

trabajo en un servicio de atención al cliente telefónicamente y me gustaría saber cómo se díría, en un francés formal la expresión "lamentamos la molestia" cuando no podemos ayudar o asistir al cliente en su consulta.


----------



## chlapec

Buenos días Solomilla, y bienvenida,
sin duda existen multitud de opciones posibles. Mientras no llegan propuestas de nativos, yo propondría, en este caso, si he entendido bien tu contexto: "Nous sommes désolés de ne pas pouvoir vous aider". Espera confirmación o "infirmación".


----------



## Solomilla

Muchas gracias chlapec! Creo que en principio esa me valdría pero sí, esperaré confirmación!


----------

